# Aluminium Alloys Explained



## Alex (20/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Now I wonder what aluminum Reosmods use?


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Now I wonder what aluminum Reosmods use?


 
Indeed


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

We actually have a PMI (Positive Material Identification) machine at the office. 

I could always do a shot on my REO and see what materials its composed of if you guys are really interested to know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

Thanks @MurderDoll it would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

Cool! Will do a test when I'm back at the office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

